# Suche jemanden der mir Aufgabenblatt löst



## luna1 (2. Jul 2015)

Hallo,

bin reiner Java Anfänger, suche daher jemanden der mir meine Übungsblätter ( leichte Aufgaben) lösen kann. Habe nur die Blätter aber keine Lösungen dazu und komme so nicht weiter. Gegen Bezahlung

Viele Grüße


----------



## redJava99 (2. Jul 2015)

Kannst mir die Aufgaben gerne zukommen lassen, mit Preisvorstellung. Ich schau's mir an.


----------

